# A1 diesel vacuum pump



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

Does anyone know of a source for a vacuum pump for the 1.6 liter non-turbo diesel engine? There doesn't seem to be a abundance of these engines in the junk yards and I have a early production pump which i'd like to find a suitable replacement to allow mating with my existing oil pump.
Any input is appreciated. Thx.


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: A1 diesel vacuum pump (FowVay)*

what's wrong with the one your using ?
have you try rebuilding your current pump?
rocky mountain motorworks have the rebuild kit. you'll need two, one is for the valves and the other is for the diagfram.
i just did mines 2 days ago, and it works like new.
but if you want a new unit, i think that napa sell a replacement unit, grab the part #, b/c they offer 3 types.
hth.


----------



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: A1 diesel vacuum pump (hotshotz16v)*

I've tried practically every source I can think of for finding a new pump. I did find one on the internet for over $600 but that was impractical.
As for rebuild kits, they only include the diaphragms and valves. I have a worn shaft and bushings. My shaft pushes upward as the auxiliary shaft from the engine drives the pump and it has worn the lower bushing. This causes a mating problem with the oil pump drive.
I have gone to nearly every source in the metro Atlanta area trying to find a used pump but nothing that I found worked. I did find one in a wrecked car in Lithuania and it has been air freighted to me so I should get it in 4 days. Hopefully I will be able to simply replace the rubber parts and be back in business.
Thanks for your reply though. It's appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: A1 diesel vacuum pump (FowVay)*

Did you try: VW City (talk to Brian) 770-424-5427 or Barry Palmer Automotive 770-425-2549. Talk to Mike. I thought I had one laying around but apparently I chucked it. Good luck.








Does your pump have the oil line that feeds in from the oil filter neck??


[Modified by Vedubauman, 3:37 PM 4-18-2003]


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: A1 diesel vacuum pump (FowVay)*

danm and i didn't pick one up from a parts car that i saw. they are getting hard to find i guess.


----------



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: A1 diesel vacuum pump (hotshotz16v)*

Yes, i went to VW city. He had two pumps but they were for the turbo diesel and had different gear drives. I did learn that I can buy biodiesel at the Conoco bulk plant while I was at VW city so it wasn't a complete waste of my drive up there.


----------



## MtDew (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: A1 diesel vacuum pump (FowVay)*

There's is still a decent used vac pump on a car in a local yard I visit. car was T-boned on the driverside door. otherwise the car is intact. What';s your price range and I'll see if I can grab it. The engine bay is still complete except for the exh. Mani and downpipe which I removed, LMK


----------



## vag junkie (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: A1 diesel vacuum pump (JamminJetta)*

If you still need one I saw two in my local pull-a-part today. They'll cost somewhere between $3.50 and $15 depending on who is working and what I say it is.


----------

